# Loose Transmission on 928HS US model



## Twig (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey all, great site!!! 
I have a 2007 928HS tracked weapon that has worked like a charm with no issues... I was adjusting the auger belt today & noticed as I was engaging the levers for auger & drive the transmission was loose!!! Is this a "floating" style or something or do I have an issue here???
Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The transmission case should be firmly bolted to the frame. Look for some loose or missing hardware. Locktite might be a good idea to help hold them in place for the future.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks Robert. The transmission in my old 624 is also loose, and I wasn't going to look into that until I fixed everything else. Where is it fastened to the frame? It's hard to see in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

TomB985 said:


> Thanks Robert. The transmission in my old 624 is also loose, and I wasn't going to look into that until I fixed everything else. Where is it fastened to the frame? It's hard to see in there.


The trans is quite buried in the HS624. To get to it (completely) you must remove the engine, auger housing, tension pulley/auger brake and tracks. Here are two pages from the shop manual to reinstall AFTER you've done all that . Note: Pages say HS828, but HS624 is nearly identical...


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just wanted to say THANKS for the technical info!


----------



## Twig (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Robert!!!
I'll dig deeper & see what's up... I own a Harley so Loctite is familiar... LOL...
I'll update soon...


----------



## Twig (Jan 6, 2014)

It looks like its in the collar/ wave washers is missing... Funny thing is it's on both bolts.


----------



## Twig (Jan 6, 2014)

Hard to get a good video without stripping it apart but you can get the idea...

View My Video


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Okay now, this isn't making any darn sense to me. Not trying to clutter your thread Twig, I think yours is identical to mine. It takes a LOT of disassembly to get to this stoopid thing. 





Looks like one of the ears on my transmission bracket is broken:



But both bolts were tight and there's still movement. There is a bushing that goes between the two washers that prevents the bolt from clamping onto the bracket. Here's what the fasteners look like:



Looks to me like that bushing is there to give the transmission some slop. What am I missing here? Did I really just tear this thing apart for nothing?


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

TomB985 said:


> Looks to me like that bushing is there to give the transmission some slop. What am I missing here? Did I really just tear this thing apart for nothing?


 Look at the bright side.
The transmission bracket is only $17.26 25505-767-000


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, at least you have an opportunity to apply some anti-seize. 

In all honesty, that appeared to move more than the tolerances call for. I guess the bushings could loose their resilience over time, but I would suspect that 6 years is a bit soon. I could see where a worn out bushings would allow the transmission to slam around and allow an ear to break.


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's a video I took of mine, and it looks very similar to the OP's.


----------



## Twig (Jan 6, 2014)

Exactly Tom!!! If you look at the page that Robert posted, it says there's suppose to to be deflection play in the shaft??? I'm thinking that it's here that it's supposed to be maybe??? Anyway, I'm leaving mine as is... LOL If the ass falls out of it then I'll go further... Good luck Tom!


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Twig said:


> Exactly Tom!!! If you look at the page that Robert posted, it says there's suppose to to be deflection play in the shaft??? I'm thinking that it's here that it's supposed to be maybe??? Anyway, I'm leaving mine as is... LOL If the ass falls out of it then I'll go further... Good luck Tom!


Thanks Twig. 

I put mine back together just the way it was. I know my mounting plate is missing an ear, but the washers still engage the edge and I don't think it's worth replacing unless it breaks. I think the worst that could happen would be the belt would go out of alignment and wear faster. My drive belt looks fantastic, and my machine is nearly 20 years old. I'm in the middle of rehabbing this neglected machine, and she's almost there!


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thump_rrr said:


> Look at the bright side.
> The transmission bracket is only $17.26 25505-767-000


Thanks! Must have missed this the first time around. 

I'll keep that in mind and order it at some point to have on hand when I give a hoot.  At this point I'm more focused on the other issues I'm trying to tackle. Hoping to have this thing done by tomorrow, but the auger gear case is giving me headaches.


----------

